# How to open Philips SHP 2000



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 12, 2014)

I own a Philips SHP 2000. It's right speaker is no longer working and I need to open it to fix the cable. Does anyone know how to open it to gain access to the drivers?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 14, 2014)

Get a philips star/+ type screwdriver. Find the screw holes. Unscrew. 

The panels might be stuck together with gum or sticky tape, so it will need some careful prying. 

Most of the time in my experience, the cable is faulty.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 14, 2014)

That;s the problem: I cant find the screw holes.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 14, 2014)

looked under the foam cups??

sometimes they are just clipped on instead of using screws.


----------

